# Pharmacy provides plastic for building



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought that I'd share this in case members have friends or family that get meds from Walmart Pharmacy. Ask them to save their sleeves and use them for structures. I do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kix

Glad you found a use for 'em...one of my
prescriptions comes in such...but more often
than not I have to cut the dang thing apart when
it won't release the sheaf of pills...

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Once you start looking at all the things you would normally toss you will be amazed at what you can use.

But you can get carried away saving the "garbage" like I kind of do. 
But hey one day I might use it....right?


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Big Ed, you sound like me. I'll save anything that looks like it could be used for something else modelwise. My latest saves are clear tossed salad take-out containers. The flat part at the bottom makes great window panes.

D.A.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

You can find all kinds of usable plastic in an ink jet printer. The cheap ones don't work for very long and people are willing to give them away. Very simple to take apart and some of the internal parts look like something out of an industrial setting.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

alcoman said:


> You can find all kinds of usable plastic in an ink jet printer. The cheap ones don't work for very long and people are willing to give them away. Very simple to take apart and some of the internal parts look like something out of an industrial setting.


Alcoman, I've never taken a printer apart; do you have any pics of some of the parts you've used?

Thanks,
D.A.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Alcoman is correct. I scrapped out my old Canon inkjet which has a brushed aluminum color enclosure with some ribbed an flat plastic panels that are large enough for lots of creations. The panels also match the dash board inserts in my 1982 Caballero. I plan to make a custom filler for the ashtray door in the console. I cut pieces with my Cutawl and band saw. It's easy to peel the melted residue off the pieces and lightly sand.

I can post some pix if you like.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Model Train Structures: Most printers have 4 screws and a couple of clips holding them together. They are not designed to be repaired. If it is a color printer then there will probably be a place where all the red ink leaked out. Sorry I can't provide any pictures right now. My workshop is in an unheated building and it is currently below my personal working temperature.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

alcoman said:


> Model Train Structures: Most printers have 4 screws and a couple of clips holding them together. They are not designed to be repaired. If it is a color printer then there will probably be a place where all the red ink leaked out. Sorry I can't provide any pictures right now. My workshop is in an unheated building and it is currently below my personal working temperature.


I totally understand. I'll be on call when my printer plays out to disassemble it. Thanks for the great tip.

D.A.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Since I got back into Model RRing, I've been looking at garbage in a whole new light.....


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a thrift store and Goodwill junkie. The possibilities are almost limitless as to what you might find on those shelves. Thumb's up to the garbage comment too. An old adding machine here, a vcr there, (pulleys, gears, etc.).
Great stuff. Old capacitors and some small wire for a cutting torch kit, all manner of scrap for a junkyard.

Just be careful. You should be aware that some equipment could have heavy metals, small amounts of radiation or other dangers when disassembled. Generally, the older something is, the more dangerous it is in this respect.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang! I just got a new printer and hauled the old Lexmark over to Goodwill. 
Never thought about gutting it for goodies. 
Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## patcr477 (Jan 28, 2014)

would like too see some end results thanks good idea


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well if I should come across some of those "heavy metals", I'll create my own Federal EPA Superfund cleanup site -- or maybe my own 3-Mile Island Nuclear accident, won't need any lights or LED's as it will glow on its own.


----------

